# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Endless Legend

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide d'Endless Legend*.

----------


## Grosnours

Bon article, mais un petit errata page 3 pour les cultistes, on y lit :



> Ils peuvent convertir les villages neutres des factions mineures et rasent immédiatement toute ville annexée, avec un gros bonus d’Industry à la clef.


Ce serait plutôt :



> Ils peuvent convertir les villages neutres des factions mineures et rasent immédiatement toute ville annexée, avec un gros bonus d’Industry et un petit de Science à la clef.


Ou alors écrire que cela produite des stockpiles et d'industrie et de science.

----------


## Izual

Très juste, merci. C'est corrigé.

----------


## Raclure

> Il est difficile de prévoir avec précision combien d’attaques seront nécessaires pour tuer un ennemi : il faut soustraire à sa santé l’attaque de vos unités à laquelle on aurait retranché la résistance (défense, armure) de la cible. Essayez d’utiliser au maximum votre héros, qui fait beaucoup de dégâts, et d’achever les adversaires avec vos unités normales.


Erreur sur le système de combat, je cite saintjust qui est plutôt clair : 



> Il y a 4 types de coups possibles pour un combat de la part de l'attaquant :
> 
> *-l'échec (ou parade) critique   : o dommage
> -le coup maladroit : 50% dommage
> -le coup normal : 100% des dommages
> -le coup critique : 150% de dommages*
> 
> A chaque fois qu'une unité combat une autre, on jette un dé de valeur comprise entre 0 et la valeur d'attaque de l'unité attaquante et entre 0 et la valeur de défense de l'unité . on fait un rapport entre les deux valeurs qui va déterminer la "qualité" du coup porté.
> Avec un rapport de 1:1 l'attaquant a autant de chance de faire un coup critique que le défenseur une parade critique et autant de chance de faire un coup maladroit qu'un coup critique mais avec une proportion de 10%, 10% 40% et 40%. _relisez doucement, c'est simple_
> ...

----------


## Leybi

Petite erreur page 3, point 2.2 :




> Dans notre exemple, vous pouvez voir que notre cité s’étend principalement sur des hexagones qui donnent de la production, car elle en fournit 38 par tour ce qui est bien *moins* que les autres ressources


Tu voulais dire *plus* je suppose.

Merci pour ce guide  ::):

----------


## Izual

Tout à fait, je corrige.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Wolfram

N'oubliez pas de rajouter la nouvelle faction ainsi que les nouvelles règles relatives a la furtivités et aussi (et surtout) à l'espionnage qui va arrivé avec la nouvelle extension ^^

Et si vous pouviez en profitez pour faire le point sur Gardiens et merveilles au passage ce serais bien ^^ 

Bonne journée  ::):  (ou nuit c'est selon)

----------


## Leybi

Ouaip je viens d'acheter les 2 extensions dans les soldes, et je suis retourné voir le guide mais pas d'update  ::'(:  Bon, ça doit être impossible de tenir à jour les guides pour tous les jeux, mais Endless Legend est tellement complexe (voire brouillon !) que j'étais bien content pour le jeu de base  ::): .

----------


## Izual

Oui, on galère à tout mettre à jour, parce qu'on veut être sûrs d'écrire des trucs à la fois intéressants et surtout dignes de foi. Dans le doute, on préfère ne pas mettre à jour plutôt que de paraphraser la doc officielle ou de risquer d'induire en erreur le joueur. Désolé pour les extensions, du coup.  :Emo:

----------


## Paoh

Encore un an plus tard, je profite d'une promo pour (enfin) essayer Endless Legend et, meme si il n'y a evidemment pas les dernieres extensions, Merci pour ce guide !
Le tuto du jeu est vraiment limite et le systeme d'aide inexistant.

----------

